# ViP722 - L6.76 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Well apparently I got L6.76 last night on my 722. It appears this post was a waste of time:



phrelin said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Stutz342 said:
> ...


I have no idea what could possible have been gained in making it impossible to eliminate the video window and thereby reducing the number of channels visible from 10 to 7.

Is there something sacred for someone over in Dish Engineering about spoiling my recording programs for me while I switch to something else on the second receiver? Or was it to prevent me from seeing what's playing on my favorite 10 local stations in one screen?

Whatever it was, I'm sure it was about me!


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

phrelin said:


> Is there something sacred for someone over in Dish Engineering about spoiling my recording programs for me while I switch to something else on the second receiver? Or was it to prevent me from seeing what's playing on my favorite 10 local stations in one screen?


Exactly. Turning on the receiver during a recording in progress and being forced to see it in all video windows all while scrambling to start the recording over again without seeing what is going on is my biggest complaint about this option being taken away.

It used to be that you could quickly pull up the guide and switch channels first, and then pull up the DVR menu (which also has the video in the upper right corner that cannot be disabled, MEH!) so as not to see what is happening at that moment during a recording in progress.

Definitely am very DISCOURAGED with this change.


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

Perhaps so we would not miss the Commercials ...


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

While I see everyone's point, and don't understand why DISH changed this, I would suggest just pressing PAUSE then do what you need to do, shouldn't have anything spoiled or anything especially if you just don't look at the video...


----------



## V35_Pilot (Jun 7, 2011)

3HaloODST said:


> While I see everyone's point, and don't understand why DISH changed this, I would suggest just pressing PAUSE then do what you need to do, shouldn't have anything spoiled or anything especially if you just don't look at the video...


The last time a company tried to dumb down its software to meet the lowest common denominator (which appears to be the case for this particular change), the tech world lambasted Microsoft for releasing Windows ME.


----------



## Sunnyatthebeach (Feb 26, 2008)

When playing a recorded program and pushing the "back" button on the remote to back up 10 seconds, it sometimes backs up several minutes.

I also had this problem in L6.74, but not in L6.72.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

phrelin said:


> Whatever it was, I'm sure it was about me!


:yesman:


----------



## kinglerch (Aug 29, 2007)

i just don't understand why they would change the format of the guide after so many years, without even an option to choose the old way if you liked it better before. it's like saying "you'll enjoy this new way so much, we're not even giving you the option to go back"...

btw, i hate it. why not fill the screen with a stock ticker too. i wanna see what's on the guide, that's why i pushed the guide button.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

It seems to me the video window would have more value if it showed what
you have highlighted on the guide, like a preview.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Tulsa1 said:


> It seems to me the video window would have more value if it showed what
> you have highlighted on the guide, like a preview.


That would require another tuner of some sort.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

I was someplace where that is what it did, but I hated that actually. Because I want to browse and watch the show I am currently watching. Maybe you could give the option of which way it was to be done, but I am the kind who is always browsing and looking at other stuff and want my current show always to be playing in a window so I can do all that without missing something.



Tulsa1 said:


> It seems to me the video window would have more value if it showed what
> you have highlighted on the guide, like a preview.


----------



## KevinRS (Oct 9, 2007)

The banner that can be turned off is apparently the advertisement at the bottom. I am not happy with there being no apparent way to hide HD channels, forced to see both, even on TV2 output where HD is impossible. I do see that KCAL 9 now has HD, which is added since I checked.
I've also seen the back button error for months on my 722, and also seen it on my sister's 722k. Skip forward one too many times to skip commercials, press back, and sometimes even see commercials, but they are the previous set of commercials up to 10 minutes before what you were watching.

Just went to purchase history (there should be nothing) and it crashed the reciever, waiting on it to reboot now, hopefully.

didn't start up, just cut power off to it for a couple minutes then will try again.

Maybe it's going to work now

Working now, was considering if Dish wanted me to buy a new reciever I might just cancel and do without TV for a while, Only currently 2-3 shows recording on DVR per week I watch, and one has season finale monday.


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

New to posting on a forum....thought I would give it a try. I recently got the 6.76 update on my VIP722 receiver and noticed that it had the sound leveling audio output capability and it was defaulted to "on". I didn't see it anywhere on the discussions, so, maybe I missed it? Anyhow, thanks to all you guys over the years; it really helped me solve a bunch of problems easily and effectively.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Noticed something new and I am not happy about it. When changing channels, instead of just getting the info bar at the top of the screen there is now a large banner lower on the screen telling me about dishonline, I checked and I am pretty sure I have all the popup/enhancements/banner crap disabled. Anybody know how to get rid of it. L6.76-722 here.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

olds403 said:


> Noticed something new and I am not happy about it. When changing channels, instead of just getting the info bar at the top of the screen there is now a large banner lower on the screen telling me about dishonline, I checked and I am pretty sure I have all the popup/enhancements/banner crap disabled. Anybody know how to get rid of it. L6.76-722 here.


I've tried all options and it's like the ads on a TiVo box - you *can't* shut off the stupid banner ad at the bottom. :-(


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Klatu said:


> New to posting on a forum....thought I would give it a try. I recently got the 6.76 update on my VIP722 receiver and noticed that it had the sound leveling audio output capability and it was defaulted to "on". I didn't see it anywhere on the discussions, so, maybe I missed it? Anyhow, thanks to all you guys over the years; it really helped me solve a bunch of problems easily and effectively.


Welcome! :welcome_s


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

olds403 said:


> When changing channels, instead of just getting the info bar at the top of the screen there is now a large banner lower on the screen telling me about dishonline, ...


That must be the popup that we saw added to a bunch of channels in this week's uplink activity. Does anyone not yet on L676 see the bottom banner when you change channels?


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

olds403 said:


> Noticed something new and I am not happy about it. When changing channels, instead of just getting the info bar at the top of the screen there is now a large banner lower on the screen telling me about dishonline, I checked and I am pretty sure I have all the popup/enhancements/banner crap disabled. Anybody know how to get rid of it. L6.76-722 here.


Not seeing such a banner here on my 722, and I do have the L676 software load.

John


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Try 360 and 364 for the dishonline banner.


----------



## Klatu (Jun 22, 2011)

I think it's just the Platinum channels that have that annoying banner at the bottom. It may be the beginning of that type of advertising for all channels in the future, or, is Dish just letting us know that we can see this stuff on our computers? 

In any case, it seems as if it adds about 2-3 seconds to the channel shift in Platinum.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Seems to be the platinum channels and HBO and Cinemax on that new banner. Yeah it is annoying but, I am sure after people get used to it the new will wear off. I am really not a big fan of the new guide, it seems that the have shrunken the listing to fit more of them in the picture. It does make the banner ad smaller on the bottom of the screen but, the guide is harder to read than it was previously. I have not been in the software threads for sometime because frankly, I have not needed to visit them. But, this one seems to change that. I have not noticed any "bugs" as of yet but some annoyances. Now when you pause the picture the bar at the bottom of the screen goes away after sometime and a pause emblem appears in the upper right hand corner. Again, nothing really wrong with it but, I liked the old way better. The 722 has been pretty rock solid for a good while now, I hope that has not changed.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Why would I want a banner telling me I can watch platinum HD channels on my computer NOT in HD? That really seems kind of retarded to me, I subscribe to HD so that I may watch in HD. I have no interest in watching TV on my computer anyways, that is why I have a 60" television, way bigger than my computer screen. I really hope this goes away and is not a preview of the future or that you can disable it in some way.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

As of right now, there is no know way to disable it.


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

Yep, Platinum channels. Shows how rarely I tune into one of them I guess. The banner IS annoying.

John


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Here's what I have noticed about the update:

1) If you have the 722 hooked to a phone line for CID capabilities and you are on the phone when you turn the dish on, it picks up the line to check for a dial tone and makes all kinds of clicks and noise until it decides to hang up!

2) They FINALLY fixed the issue of going into sub-menus and selecting Info and then when you exit the Info it would dump you back to the root of your directories! Annoying to no end, glad it's fixed.

3) My Guide will periodically go back to showing either No Info for all channels or will only go out about 46 hours. I have to reboot the system and sometimes it will show the screen that says it's updating the Guide and sometimes it won't (forcing me to reboot again).

4) The update completely wiped all of my saved Searches from the list!


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

I have noticed that "Acquiring Signal" can take up to 20 minutes. And my 722 won't connect to my network. I have a post just for that here, somewhere.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Info bar is not timing out and stays displayed. Rebooting my 722 now to see if it resolves it.


----------



## TucsonTechie (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeff_DML said:


> Info bar is not timing out and stays displayed. Rebooting my 722 now to see if it resolves it.


Same problem here. Plus a few other bugs.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Feb 12, 2008)

Jeff_DML said:


> Info bar is not timing out and stays displayed. Rebooting my 722 now to see if it resolves it.


rebooting it solved the problem at least for now


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

Bogey62 said:


> Here's what I have noticed about the update:
> 
> 4) The update completely wiped all of my saved Searches from the list!


Glad you posted that. I thought maybe I had done something to make mine go away.

A few other changes that caused me some grief:

Closed caption menu used to be accessed with: Menu, 8, 7, 1. Now it's Menu, 8, 6, 1.

Accessing my EHD used to be with: DVR, 5, 2, 1. Now it's DVR, 6, 2, 1.

I've had to retrain my thumb (and my spouse).

Would be nice if we'd get some sort of heads up from Dish :lol:

John


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Pressing DVR twice should list the EHD at the top of the list of recordings, provided the EHD is connected.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

jrseh said:


> Closed caption menu used to be accessed with: Menu, 8, 7, 1. Now it's Menu, 8, 6, 1.


Indeed -- this is an annoyance. The MAIN issue is that it shouldn't be so difficult (i..e so many keypresses) just to toggle CC. They really should make it something that is easily done with a keypress or two on the remote to toggle it back and forth -- not having to pull up a menu and actually make a selection to change it.

Of course, that fact that that has never been addressed for the hearing impaired has led to everyone that actually needs to toggle the feature on and off on a regular basis developing a pattern over the years of hitting all the MANY keypresses required to do the change. Now those keypresses have changed -- and we get to re-learn it again. heh.

But, seriously, the real problem is that it just shouldn't be that difficult to toggle CC. Almost every other setup has it as a one-button toggle (TV remotes, other set-top boxes, EVERYTHING)! Dish is the only one that I know of where you have to walk through several menus just to get to the option -- and then you have to select it and exit back out. Crazy.

- John...


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

Kent Taylor said:


> Pressing DVR twice should list the EHD at the top of the list of recordings, provided the EHD is connected.


Would be nice, but my 722 doesn't show the EHD (which is connected and regularly used) when DVR is pressed twice.

John


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

jgoggan said:


> But, seriously, the real problem is that it just shouldn't be that difficult to toggle CC. Almost every other setup has it as a one-button toggle (TV remotes, other set-top boxes, EVERYTHING)! Dish is the only one that I know of where you have to walk through several menus just to get to the option -- and then you have to select it and exit back out. Crazy.
> 
> - John...


+1!

John


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Another bug to report while I'm here... I'm getting this with L6.76 and, I believe, several previous versions. When I am watching a show live and decide to record the rest, it never adds that 3 minutes to the end. It always records just up to the last minute and then stops -- often missing the last 30 seconds or so of the show.

Anyone else getting this? If I set normal timers, it starts 1 min early and records 3 minutes past -- which is the default and how I leave it set. But if I record the remainder of a program that is live, it doesn't seem to extend past the end time at all.

- John...


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

jrseh said:


> Would be nice, but my 722 doesn't show the EHD (which is connected and regularly used) when DVR is pressed twice.
> 
> John


It is called "My Media" pressing twice brings up "My Media " option. Highlight and press "secect" to bring up your movie list. It does not bring up the menu to transfer from dish box to EHD. You have to press "DVR" then 6-2-2

My big wish for the EHD is to be able to put movies you have watched and want to keep in a separate folder.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

I only put movies that I want to keep on the EHD.


----------



## jrseh (Sep 21, 2003)

Pressing "DVR" twice just brings up "My Recordings". To get to "My Media", I have to press DVR-6-2 (before the last update, it was DVR-5-2). Maybe you've activated an optional configuration I'm not familiar with?

John


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

You need to activate Groups.


----------



## tymekeeper (Jan 11, 2008)

Kent Taylor said:


> You need to activate Groups.


What I was trying to say was I wish you could make a folder on the EHD to place movies you have seen but what to keep to see another time. The way it is now you can't do that and the list is all cluttered with all the movies you transferred.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

My post was in response to *jrseh*.


----------



## olds403 (Nov 20, 2007)

Getting an absolutely ridiculous amount of audio dropouts on my 722 tonight on HDNet Movies, about 2-3 seconds in length about every 4-5 seconds, just about unwatchable. No weather issues and picture froze but no pixelization or breakup, not sure what is going on.


----------



## ryan8886 (Sep 19, 2006)

olds403 said:


> Getting an absolutely ridiculous amount of audio dropouts on my 722 tonight on HDNet Movies, about 2-3 seconds in length about every 4-5 seconds, just about unwatchable. No weather issues and picture froze but no pixelization or breakup, not sure what is going on.


Noticing very similar on mine....particularly with the Starz channels. Not sure why that would make a difference but it's both watching live and on recorded programs.


----------

